# Internal HDD for Sony Vaio Netbook



## patkim (Jun 27, 2013)

The existing HDD of my Sony Vaio Netbook has failed. Format fails and shows more than 500 bad sectors. It's more than 2 years old netbook and out of warranty now. The service center is quoting high price for replacement  and not offering any warranty on new HDD. I wish to buy and install one myself. Please suggest a good HDD for laptop/netbook. 
The existing specs are 320GB 5400 RPM SATA.

For laptop hdds, do they all have a standard physical size ? 
Is it easy to install one by yourself. As such I am quite familiar with handling desktops but so far never opened a laptop. 
Thanks..


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 28, 2013)

patkim said:


> The existing HDD of my Sony Vaio Netbook has failed. Format fails and shows more than 500 bad sectors. It's more than 2 years old netbook and out of warranty now. The service center is quoting high price for replacement  and not offering any warranty on new HDD. I wish to buy and install one myself. Please suggest a good HDD for laptop/netbook.
> The existing specs are 320GB 5400 RPM SATA.
> 
> For laptop hdds, do they all have a standard physical size ?
> ...



Laptops Have 2.5" HDD
Yes it is easy... If you have the required Screw driver set for removing screws
I have removed my Sony laptop for changing screen, cleaning fan
My HDD can be removed without removing the whole thing... See at the back of laptop or post a photo of the back if you don't know Where to remove

If you dont want storage, but speed you can go for SSD but it is not reliable as HDD( can't say when it will fail, but shock proof)


----------



## patkim (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks kARTechnology for your inputs. I was now able to remove the middle portion of the back side and could access & remove the HDD.

Thanks kARTechnology for your inputs. I was now able to remove the middle portion of the back side and could access & remove the HDD.


----------

